# Vortrag: "Türken in Europa"



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

Guten Tag.

Ich muss einen Vortrag (GFS) in Geschichte über Türken in Europa machen. Also so eine Art Zeitstrahl, wie sich das ganze eben mit den Türken Europa entwickelt hat. Leider finde ich nicht sonderlich viele und präzise Quellen. Kann mir vllt. jmd. einen guten Link oder sowas darüber geben...Wäre sehr dankbar drüber...

Ich suche selbst mal fleißig weiter, aber soviele Informationen habe ich nicht gefunden. Vielleicht sind meine Suchbegriffe nicht präzise genug...

Naja, dann habt ihr die vllt. einmalige Chance mir zu helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (21. Juni 2010)

Lies mal die Wiki-Infos zum Osmanischen Reich.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

Wiki liefert schon einiges...der Link ist gut...aber eine andere Quelle außer Wikipedia wäre gut, weil sähe bissl blöd aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (21. Juni 2010)

ob buffed das richtige Forum für is :/

vergiss nicht zu erwähnen wie hart die Osmanischen Fortschritte und Erkentnisse in den Naturwissenschafften und der Medizin zur Zeit der Kreuzzüge vom Vatikan unterschlagen wurden!

Nicht nur das dem Islam Anerkennung vorenthalten wurde, schlimmer ist das dieses Wissen dem Westen nicht zugänglich war!


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2010)

Kaya Yanar hat bei seinem Programm "Welttournee durch Deutschland" die Geschichte der Türkei sehr verständlich erklärt... *g*


----------



## Deanne (21. Juni 2010)

Hast du selbst oder über Freunde Zugang zu einer Uni-Bibliothek? Bei uns gibt es sowohl im Fachbereich Geschichte, als auch im Fachbereich Turkistik einige Informationen über die Türkei bzw. das Osmanische Reich. Ansonsten empfehle ich dir, mal in der Stadtbücherei vorbeizuschauen. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man mit Quellen aus Büchern besser arbeiten kann, als mit dem Mist, der teilweise im Internet steht. Natürlich solltest du dabei darauf achten, die Quellen wissenschaftlich zu verarbeiten und beachten, welchen Hintergrund der Autor hat und welche Intentionen er verfolgt haben könnte.


----------



## sympathisant (21. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Guten Tag.
> 
> Ich muss einen Vortrag (GFS) in Geschichte über Türken in Europa machen. Also so eine Art Zeitstrahl, wie sich das ganze eben mit den Türken Europa entwickelt hat. Leider finde ich nicht sonderlich viele und präzise Quellen. Kann mir vllt. jmd. einen guten Link oder sowas darüber geben...Wäre sehr dankbar drüber...
> 
> ...



was haben wir früher ohne internet gemacht? bibliothek ist die lösung. da gibts sogar menschen, die dir bei der suche nach den richtigen büchern helfen ...


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juni 2010)

Bundeszentrale für politische Bildung:
http://www.bpb.de/publikationen/TQH1EU,0,0,Geschichte_Anatoliens_und_des_Osmanischen_Reiches.html#art0


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kaya Yanar hat bei seinem Programm "Welttournee durch Deutschland" die Geschichte der Türkei sehr verständlich erklärt... *g*



Jaja, der Osman und seine 12 Kumpel. xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

So, ich bin sogut wie fertig eigentlich...Kann mir jmd. sagen, wieso heute soviele Türken besonders in Deutschland leben? Mit Quellenangabe am besten.


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So, ich bin sogut wie fertig eigentlich...Kann mir jmd. sagen, wieso heute soviele Türken besonders in Deutschland leben? Mit Quellenangabe am besten.



Ohje .. ich hoffe das gibt keine Flames *g*


----------



## Davatar (21. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So, ich bin sogut wie fertig eigentlich...Kann mir jmd. sagen, wieso heute soviele Türken besonders in Deutschland leben? Mit Quellenangabe am besten.


Auch hier hilft wieder Wikipedia ^^ 

Edit: Lies vor allem auch die Links, die dort aufgeführt werden.


----------



## sympathisant (21. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So, ich bin sogut wie fertig eigentlich...Kann mir jmd. sagen, wieso heute soviele Türken besonders in Deutschland leben? Mit Quellenangabe am besten.



hast du eigentlich schon definiert wen du mit "türken" meinst?

menschen mit türkischer staatsbürgerschaft? menschen mit ehremals türkischer staatsbürgerschaft oder die da mal gelebt haben? menschen, deren eltern mal ne türkische staatsbürgerschaft hatten? dönerverkäufer?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

Türksiche Abstammung.

Aber egal, dank Wikipedia hab ich genug Informationen bekommen. Danke für eure Hilfe, ich denke, das wird gut genug sein...Wenn irh den Text sehen wollt, ich kann ihn gerne reinstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (21. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So, ich bin sogut wie fertig eigentlich...Kann mir jmd. sagen, wieso heute soviele Türken besonders in Deutschland leben? Mit Quellenangabe am besten.



Soweit ich weiß hat man nach dem Kreig billige Arbeitskräfte gesucht, da haben sich eben die Türken und andere Osteuropäer hier angesiedelt.


----------



## Davatar (21. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Türksiche Abstammung.
> 
> Aber egal, dank Wikipedia hab ich genug Informationen bekommen. Danke für eure Hilfe, ich denke, das wird gut genug sein...Wenn irh den Text sehen wollt, ich kann ihn gerne reinstellen.
> 
> ...


Mach das besser erst nachdem der Text bewertet wurde, sonst gibts vielleicht noch Plagiatsvorwürfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Mach das besser erst nachdem der Text bewertet wurde, sonst gibts vielleicht noch Plagiatsvorwürfe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nönö, habs schon umgeschrieben. Hab keinen einzigen Satz übernommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (21. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mal nach GFS gegooglet ^^



> Eine *Gleichwertige Feststellung von Schülerleistungen* (kurz *GFS*) ist eine Art des Leistungsnachweises im Schulsystem von Baden-Württemberg. Dabei *sollen die Schüler selbstständig* ein Thema erarbeiten und ihre Ergebnisse in Form einer Präsentation oder schriftlichen Ausarbeitung darstellen. An manchen Schulen werden auch die Begriffe „Gleichwertige Leistungsfeststellung“ (kurz GLF), „Zusätzliche Lernleistung“ (kurz ZL oder ZLL), „Gleichwertige Schülerleistung“ (kurz GSL), „Hausarbeit mit Präsentation“ (HaP) oder „Allgemeine Lernleistung“ (kurz AL) verwendet.




Such mal nach Gastarbeiter in Deutschland und nach Anwerbeabkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Dann kannst du zumindest selbstständig googlen.  Da steht auch drin, warum in Deutschland "soviele" Türken leben.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich hab mal nach GFS gegooglet ^^
> 
> Such mal nach Gastarbeiter in Deutschland und nach Anwerbeabkommen
> 
> ...



Ich hab ja nicht nach fertigen Referaten sondern nur nach Quellen mit hohem Informationsgehalt gefragt. Ja, und es ist mir auch gekommen, das mit den Gastarbeitern, in meinem Erguss...von Gedanken natürlich. :<

Wir waren letztens erst in einer der pfäözischen Landesbibliotheken...dort war es dermaßen langweilig und abschreckend, dass ich da nie wieder hin will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (21. Juni 2010)

Ich meinte eigentlich erst hier reinstellen wenns bewertet wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich erst hier reinstellen wenns bewertet wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Achso, ich verstehe. Dass er nicht mein, ich habs von dem virtuosen Buffeduser "Alkopopsteuer" geklaut.


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2010)

Villeicht helfen dir andere weiter

Hier hast du einen Link ins Balkanforum.

Das Balkanforum

Edit: Villeicht denken einige im Balkanforum sind möchtegern Gangster und so, aber kann man sehen wie über Politik und Geschichte geredet wird ^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (21. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Bundeszentrale für politische Bildung:
> http://www.bpb.de/pu...iches.html#art0




Eine staatliche Quelle ist bei mir auf der Skala nur knapp über der Bild-Zeitung angesiedelt. Würde ich nicht als 
Informationsquelle nehmen.

Zum Gelaber darüber, wie weit der Orient der christlichen Welt voraus gewesen sei, enthalte ich mich lieber.
Wer mich kennt kann sich denken, was ich darüber sagen würde.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (21. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So, ich bin sogut wie fertig eigentlich...Kann mir jmd. sagen, wieso heute soviele Türken besonders in Deutschland leben? Mit Quellenangabe am besten.



Das kann ich sogar sehr gut. Die meisten kennen noch Wörter wie "Gastarbeiter" etc. Wurden auch schon geschrieben.
Aber warum Deutschland ausgerechnet in der Türkei rekrutiert hat? Da werden dir manche etwas über Politik erzählen etc.
Eigentlich ist das eine ganz andere Sache. Deutschland ist in der Sicht der Islamischen Welt bis vor einiger Zeit etwas 
Besonderes gewesen. Das kann diese Anektode hier vll. ganz gut erklären. Ist so passiert, die Quelle ist mein Vater = über
jeden Zweifel erhaben.


Eine Gruppe Deutscher wurde in Nordafrika von Einheimischen entführt. Mit verdeckten Augen, damit sie nicht sehen würden,
wohin es ging, wurden sie verschleppt. Am Zielort angekommen, wurden den Gefangenen die Augenbinden abgenommen.
Was sie sahen waren vermummte Männer mit Kalashnikovs, die kein Wort sagten. Da kam ein ganz alter Mann zu den 
Gefangenen und sprach in einem verständlichen Deutsch:
"Ihr habt Glück, denn ihr seid Deutsche. Ich habe mit euren Vorfahren gekämpft und nicht vergessen, wie wir gemeinsam Blut 
gelassen haben. Wärt ihr Amerikaner oder Engländer, hätten wir euch auf der Stelle erschossen."
Nach einigem Lob über den Kampfesmut der Deutschen in der Vergangenheit wurden die Geiseln wieder zurückgebracht.

So in etwa habe ich es in Erinnerung. Deutschland war die EINZIGE christliche Nation mit einem positiven Verhältnis zum Islam.
Im ersten und zweiten Weltkrieg kämpften die Türken aktiv auf deutscher Seite mit. Es gab sogar islamische Waffen-SS-Verbände...

Zum anderen war die Mentalität relativ Verwandt. In den letzten Jahrzehnten hat sich das Verhältnis jedoch stark verschlechtert.

Hoffe es kann dir helfen?

-Richard


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2010)

Hat das Balkanforum geholfen oder war es eine Fehladresse?


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juni 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Eine staatliche Quelle ist bei mir auf der Skala nur knapp über der Bild-Zeitung angesiedelt.




meinst du das jetzt im ernst oder missversteh ich dich da einfach????


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. Juni 2010)

Das ist mein Ernst. Ich habe das Vertrauen in staatliches gänzlich verloren.


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juni 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Das ist mein Ernst. Ich habe das Vertrauen in staatliches gänzlich verloren.




ok,ich kann dich verstehen das du das Vertrauen in die Politik verloren hast,da unsere Gesellschaft nur durch die Medien und Lobbyisten gesteuert wird,aber in diesem link geht es eigentlich nur um Datenverarbeitung und absolut wertfreie Geschichtsentwicklung...wennn da jetzt stehen würde:..."stellte der machthungrige türkische König ein Heer auf,wie sie es heute auch am liebsten machen würden...",oder ..."damals wie heute zettelten die verlogenen Türken Kriege an..."dann kann ich das verstehen,aber die Texte sind doch wirklich neutral und geben nur Zeitgeschehen wieder...
aber da das thema eh abgeschlossen ist,wird das hier sowieso bald in der versenkung verschwinden...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. Juni 2010)

"stellte der machthungrige türkische König ein Heer auf,wie sie es heute auch am liebsten machen würden..."

geht der Wahrheit schon näher als das "neutrale". Das "Neutrale" ist in meinen Augen auch nur Illusion. Es gibt mehr al eine Wahrheit, 
und was da steht ist keine einzige.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Juni 2010)

Bitte heir keine Diskussion anfangen, gegen Türken oder sowas.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schwarzweiß denken ist böse!




Den Vortrag halte ich übrigens am Dienstag, also in einer Woche.


----------



## shadow24 (23. Juni 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Das "Neutrale" ist in meinen Augen auch nur Illusion



SchaDoWeYe du liest zu viel Fantasy

also hier mal ein Auszug aus dem Text der politischen Bildungszentrale:
Mehmet II. (1451-1481) eroberte am 29. Mai 1453 Konstantinopel (türkisch Istanbul, seit 1930 der offizielle Name) und machte es zur Hauptstadt. 

so,wieviel Illusion steckt denn da nun drin?ganz einfacher Satz ohne wenn und aber.nur Fakten...
ich mein hinter deinen Sätzen etwas verstecktes lesen zu können,aber du drückst dich zu einfach aus.und so einfach ist das nicht...


----------



## Davatar (23. Juni 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> "stellte der machthungrige türkische König ein Heer auf,wie sie es heute auch am liebsten machen würden..."
> 
> geht der Wahrheit schon näher als das "neutrale". Das "Neutrale" ist in meinen Augen auch nur Illusion. Es gibt mehr al eine Wahrheit,
> und was da steht ist keine einzige.


Machthungrig war so ziemlich jeder Herrscher zur damaligen Zeit (und vermutlich sinds die meisten auch noch heute). Geschichte sollte weitgehend so "neutral" betrachtet werden, dass man sieht was gewesen ist und warum das so gewesen ist. Dazu müssen aber auch verschiedene Standpunkte betrachtet werden, sprich von verschiedenen Seiten.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (23. Juni 2010)

Das ist es. Das "neutrale" vermittelt einen völlig falschen Eindruck.

Ich könnte ewig darüber sprechen, aber wozu? Es muss jeder selbst dazu finden. 
Schade ist nur, dass sich nur die Wenigsten überhaupt auf die Suche begeben.


----------



## Valinar (23. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So, ich bin sogut wie fertig eigentlich...Kann mir jmd. sagen, wieso heute soviele Türken besonders in Deutschland leben? Mit Quellenangabe am besten.



Also das wurde in meinen Studium in Frankreich mal von meinem Professor kurz angeschnitten.
Es ging dabei weniger darum der Deutschen Wirtschaft Arbeitskräfte zu beschaffen sondern eher darum die damals Türkische Regierung zu stützen und "überflüssige" Arbeitskräft los zu werden.
Besonders hing es mit der NATO zusammen und die USA hatte wohl auch Druck auf Deutschland ausgeübt dem Anwerbeankommen zuzustimmen um zu verhindern das die Türkei Wirtschaftlich zusammenbricht und aus der NATO austritt.
Ist schon einige Jahre her und eine Quelle kann ich dir nicht nennen aber ich denke mein Professor kannte sich da gut aus.
Sie sind aber ganz sicher nicht zu uns gekommen weil sie uns so lieb hatten.
Gab aber sicherlich zwischen Deutschland und die Türkei mehr einigkeit als gegenüber so manch "Christlicher" Nation und die Türkei sieht in Deutschland bis heute sowas wie den "Großen Bruder".

Naja und jetzt leben soviele Türken hier weil sie eine höhere Geburtenrate als die Deutschen hatten.
Die gleicht sich aber immer mehr an aber größtenteils hat der Nachzug der Familie dazu geführt das die Zahl der Türken stark gestiegen aber zurzeit ist die Zahl der Einwanderer Negativ.
Sicherlich hatte der Zugzug auch Wirtschaftliche vorteile für Deutschland aber oft spielten Politische gründe eine größere Rolle auch bei anderen Anwerbeabkommen.


----------



## shadow24 (24. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So, ich bin sogut wie fertig eigentlich...Kann mir jmd. sagen, wieso heute soviele Türken besonders in Deutschland leben? Mit Quellenangabe am besten.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anwerbeabkommen


klick auf den link und dann klick dort auf Abkommen zwischen Deutschland und Türkei


----------



## Kono (shat) (26. Juni 2010)

Türken haben keine eigentlich Geschichte. Viele reden vom Osmanischen Reich, aber damit hatten sie nichts zu tun. Irgendwann haben sich "einige" zusammengerottet und ihr jetztiges Gebiet erobert. Das ist der Anfang der jetzigen Türkei, aber sie haben keine geschichtliche Vorexistenz.

Und warum soviele hier sind, ist einfach beantwortet. Sie sind als Gastarbeiter gekommen, und nicht wieder gegangen. Nebenbei haben sie ihre ganze Familie mit eingeschleppt.


----------



## The Paladin (26. Juni 2010)

Mein Großvater war auch einmal Gastarbeiter in Deutschland und hatte, nach einigen Jahren Arbeit, eine eigene Tischlerei aufgemacht. Er hat mir aber nie erzählt warum er Deutschland verlassen hat um nach Yugoslawien zurückzukehren. Jetzt ist er ein Landwirt und bezieht Deutsches Pensionsgeld. Meie Eltern sind 1989 nach Österreich gefahren und haben sich dort eine Existenz aufgebaut. Ich muss sagen, mein Vater ist ein kluger Mann, er hat sich vom Schwarzarbeiter zum Mindestlohnarbeiter hochgearbeitet und dann hat er einen Job bei einer gut verdienenden Firma bekommen. (Ich sage nix genaues, ich gebe nicht sehr viel im Internet von meiner Familie persönlich bekannt). 

Lange rede, kurzer Sinn. Meine Familie hat es immer wieder geschafft sich aus nix viel zu machen. 

Bis auf mein Urgroßvater, der ist in Stalingrad gefallen.

Zum Thema: Jedes Land/Jede Ethnie hat eine Geschichte. Man muss nur lange und gründlich genug suchen. Und ich denke dass das Osmanische Reich sehr wohl etwas mit der Geschichte der Türken zu tun hat. Man beachte auch mal die Flaggen des Osm. Reiches und der Türkei.

Edit: Bin Staatsbürgerlich Österreicher und abstammung Kroatien

Edit 2: Mir fällt auf meine Familie hat in der Geschichte so einiges mit Deutschland erlebt, und trotzdem Leben wir in Österreich ^^


----------



## Valinar (26. Juni 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Türken haben keine eigentlich Geschichte. Viele reden vom Osmanischen Reich, aber damit hatten sie nichts zu tun. Irgendwann haben sich "einige" zusammengerottet und ihr jetztiges Gebiet erobert. Das ist der Anfang der jetzigen Türkei, aber sie haben keine geschichtliche Vorexistenz.
> 
> Und warum soviele hier sind, ist einfach beantwortet. Sie sind als Gastarbeiter gekommen, und nicht wieder gegangen. Nebenbei haben sie ihre ganze Familie mit eingeschleppt.




Das Osmanische Reich war ja mal eindeutig der Vorgängerstaat der heutigen Türkei.
Und soweit ich weiß waren die Seldschuken Türken bzw. Turkvölker.
Weis nicht warum die Türken keine eigene Geschichte haben sollten bzw. geschichtliche Vorexistenz.
Du aber anscheind schon...das musste mir mal erklären.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Edit 2: Mir fällt auf meine Familie hat in der Geschichte so einiges mit Deutschland erlebt, und trotzdem Leben wir in Österreich ^^



Und was ist Österreich? Genau, im Grunde das Selbe wie Bayern, Sachsen oder Vorpommern, nur dass es nicht dem Bund angehört 
und auf eine eigene Flagge besteht. Was ja nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## Kono (shat) (27. Juni 2010)

Valinar schrieb:


> Das Osmanische Reich war ja mal eindeutig der Vorgängerstaat der heutigen Türkei.
> Und soweit ich weiß waren die Seldschuken Türken bzw. Turkvölker.
> Weis nicht warum die Türken keine eigene Geschichte haben sollten bzw. geschichtliche Vorexistenz.
> Du aber anscheind schon...das musste mir mal erklären.


ne muss ich nicht

vergiss wikipedia oder sonstige seiten und lese dich in die wirkliche geschichte rein, dann wirst es schon verstehen


wenn ich anfange zu schreiben, bin ich in 2 wochen noch nicht fertig


----------



## Valinar (27. Juni 2010)

Auch wenn ich von fast nichts Plan habe aber von Geschichte schon und dazu brauch ich auch kein Onlinelexikon.
Da hab ich mich vor 10 Jahren zwangsweise reingelesen...auch wenn wir die Türkische Geschichte nur am rande behandelt haben denke ich schon das ich mich da ein kleinwenig auskenne.
Aber kannste mir ja deine Bücher nennen damit ich meinen Horizont erweitern kann und ich die "wirkliche Geschichte" kennenlerne

Kannst aber falls du die 2 Wochen Zeit hast ruhig was schreiben.
Vieleicht kannste mich ja an deinem reichhaltigen geschichtlichen Wissen teilhaben lassen.

@EisblockError

Die Türkei hat nur im 1.Weltkrieg auf Seiten Deutschlands gekämpft.
Damals nach als Osmanisches Reich.


----------



## EisblockError (27. Juni 2010)

Die Türkei hat sich Deutschland in beiden Kriegen angeschlossen und ist 2 mal mit den Deutschen unter gegangen.

Und das Gerücht, dass die Türken als Gastarbeiter alle gekommen ist ist gelogen.

Das waren meist Italiener und sowas.

Die türken kommen ohne wirklichen Grund


----------



## Davatar (28. Juni 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> ne muss ich nicht
> 
> vergiss wikipedia oder sonstige seiten und lese dich in die wirkliche geschichte rein, dann wirst es schon verstehen
> 
> wenn ich anfange zu schreiben, bin ich in 2 wochen noch nicht fertig


Natürlich sind die Türken die Nachfahren der Osmanen. Oder würdest Du auch behaupten, die Italiener seien keine Nachfahren der Römer und hätten keine eigne Geschichte? Und sorry, wenn man einfach sagt "Stimmt nicht, was Du sagst, hab aber keine Lust zu erklären wieso" ist das ein sehr schwaches Argument, da hättest Du auch gleich gar nix schreiben können...


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juni 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Und was ist Österreich? Genau, im Grunde das Selbe wie Bayern, Sachsen oder Vorpommern, nur dass es nicht dem Bund angehört
> *und auf eine eigene Flagge besteht*. Was ja nicht schlecht ist.



Wie ich mir wünsche, dass Bayern das doch auch tun würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich bin auch eher für eine Bibliothek. Es ist meines Erachtens deutlich einfacher, sich auf vier-fünf Bücher mit konzentrierten Informationen zu beschränken, als etwas zu googlen und Hunderttausende Ergebnisseiten zu haben, von denen 10 wahrheitsgemäß, 7 nicht zu detailreich, 3 detailreich genug und 1 Wikipedia ist, wo mittlerweile sowieso jeder Lehrer nachschaut. Und diese vielleicht zwei Seiten zu finden, wird bestimmt nicht leicht. Hingegen in einer gut sortierten Bibliothek die Informationen zu finden, die man braucht, geht schnell.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Juni 2010)

So, morgen früh um 8 ist es soweit. Naja, der Lehrer ist gechillt, dem is fast alles egal...und gibt eigentlich jedem im Vortrag mindestens eine 2. Heute muss ich mal anfangen den paar mal durchzulesen. Aber ich finds echt scheiße wie manche ihren ganzen Text auf Karten schreiben. Ich werde sehr stark improvisieren und nur mit Stichworten arbetien und daraus Sätze bilden.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Juni 2010)

Nutze Gestik, das kommt immer gut. Wenn man mehr ist als eine Statue, die einen auswendig gelernten Text herunterleiert, ist das toll.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Juni 2010)

Spoiler



1385: Der europäische Teil desosmanischen Reiches wurde immer wichtiger und so wurde diemilitärische Führung einem „Beylerbey von Rumelien(europ. Teil des osman. Reiches)“ und einem „Beylerbey vonAnatolien“ überantwortet.

Sultan Murad I. wurde auf dem Amselfeldvon einem Feind getötet. Bayezid I. wurde dann sein Nachfolgerund versuchte Konstantinopel (Byzanz) zu erobern, aber er scheiterte.Byzanz wurde jedoch zu Tributzahlungen verpflichtet.




1396: Die Osmanen mussten sich einemKreuzfahrerheer unter ungarischer Führung stellen. Die Osmanenkonnten diese vernichtend in der Schlacht von Nikopolis schlagen.




1402: Das Osmanische Reich erfährteine Niederlage in der Schlacht bei Ankara gegen Timur Lenk.

Bayezid wurde gefangen genommen undverstarb. Timur Lenk verstab 1405 und somit waren die Folgen fürdas Osmansiche Reich nicht so verheerend.

Das Byzantinische Reich (oströmischesReich) konnte etwas expandieren.




1410: Bayezid hat die Verwaltung desOsmanischen Reiches an seine Söhne weitergegeben.

Süleyman (einer der Söhne)wurde von seinem Bruder Musa geschlagen. Musa wurde 1413 von Mehmedmit Hilfe von Byzanz wiederum besiegt. (Osmansiches Interregnum,Schlacht zwischen den Söhnen).

Die Thronbesteigung Murads II. liefebenfalls nicht reibungslos ab. Kurz vor Mehmeds Tod, stellte MustafaAnsprüche als angeblicher Sohnes Byzanz, aber Mehmed bezeichneteihn als „falscher Mustafa“. Mustafa und sein Bruder wurdenhingerichtet.




1422: Die Belagerung Konstantinopelsmusste abgebrochen werden, Venedig verteidigte Selânik.




1440: Ungarn ist zum Hauptgegnergeworden und konnte eine Eroberung Belgrads abwenden.

Ungarn und der Papst versuchten einKreuzfahrerheer aufzustellen, was jedoch kaum Gehör fand.




1443: Johann Hunyadi (Ungarn) konntesogar nach Bulgarien vordringen, auch die Albaner kämpften einenUnabhängigkeitskampf gegen die Osmanen.




1444: Murad schloss einFriedensvertrag, den die Ungarn jedoch sofort brachen, damit ein vomPapst ausgehender Feldzug geführt werden konnte.

Murad konnte den polnisch-ungarischenKönig in der Schlacht bei Warna schlagen.




1446: Murad konnte einenJanitscharenaufstand verhindern.




1448: Er konnte gegen Johann Hunyadi imKosovo in der Schlacht auf dem Amselfeld gewinnen.




1451: Murad bereitete die EroberungKonstantinopels vor.




1453: Am 29. Mai konnte er nach 54tägiger Belagerung Konstantinopel erobern. Er bewegte dieGriechen und Juden zum Bleiben.

Dies zählt als Ende desoströmischen Reiches.




1456: Hunyadi kann die EroberungBelgrads abwenden 




1460: Mehmed (Nachfolger Murads) konnteden Rest Serbiens und die Peleponnes erobern.




1470: Eroberung Albaniens




1475: Eroberung Krims

1481: Bayezid II. bestieg den Thron unddie Expandierung in den Westen wurde abgeschwächt.

Cem, sein Bruder, wurde vom Papstgefangen genommen, was zur Abschwächung der Expandierung führte.




1512: Selim wird sein Nachfolger.




1516: Syrien wurde erobert und das Mameluckenreich in Ägypten konnte zerschlagen werden.

Damit übernahmen sie Medina undMekka (Schutz der Pilgerwege und der Verpflegung)

Der osmanische Sultan erhielt denhöchsten Titel: Kalif (polit. Und geistl. Führer)




1521: Der wohl mächtigsteHerrscher des Osmanischen Reiches, Süleyman I. konnte Belgrad innur 3 Wochen erobern. Sie galt als die stärkste auf dem Balkan.




1522: Einnahme der Festung in Rhodos.




1526: Schlacht von Mohacas: Ludwig II.wurde getötet. Das westliche Ungarn fiel an Österreich.

Durch einen Streit der Thronfolger wardas Schicksal Ungarns besiegelt.




1529: Durch einen frühen Winterscheiterte die Eroberung Wiens.




1536: Engere Handelsbeziehungen miteurop. Großmächten wie Frankreich.




1566: Erneuter Verusch, Ungarn zuerobern. Er starb jedoch und die Eroberung scheiterte.




1571: Die Bevölkerung wurde immerunzufriedener, das Osmanische Reich verliert an Macht, dieEroberungen stagnieren.

In der Seeschlacht von Lepanto konntenchristliche Großmächte die osmanische Flotte fast komplettauslöschen.

Die Osmanen beschränkten sich nunauf die Vormachtstellung im östl. Teil (Eroberung Zyperns,Kretas).




1683: Nächster Versuch Wien zuerobern, der aber kläglich scheiterte.

Dies deckte die militärischenSchwächen des Osmansichen Reiches auf. 

Eine vom Papst initiierte Heilige Ligaaus Österreich, Republik Venedig und Polen-Litauen konnte dasReich in mehreren Schlachten verheerend schlagen. Dies führteauch zu Inneren Problemen im Osmanischen Reich (Vorfall von Edirne,Absetzung des Sultans).




1711: Man konnte die Russen in einigenSchlachten besiegen und erlangte sogar die Pelloponnes zurück.




1736: Russland vebündete sich mitÖsterreich. Es war ein ziemlich verlustreicher Krieg, aber dieterritorialen Verhältnisse bleiben fast bestehen.




1768-1774: Russich-TürkischeKriege: Das Osmanische Reich verlor nun endgültig seine Machtund verlor viele Gebiete an die Russen.




1800er Jahre: Die vielen verschiedenenVölker machen dem Reich zu schaffen: Der immer mehr entfacheneNationalismus führte zu finanziellen Schwierigkeiten und zuvielen Kriegen innerhalb des Reiches. Es bildeten sich neue,unabhängige Staaten wie z.B. Rumänien.




1900er: Der erste Weltkrieg machte dasOsmanische Reich endgültig kaputt: Die Türken verloren denKrieg und die Siegermächte kontrollierten das Reich politisch.

1923: Das Reich wird zu einer Republikund der letzte Sultan, Mehmed VI. wird abgesetzt und aus dem Landvertrieben.




Heute: In Europa, besonders inDeutschland leben viele Türken. Sie wurden 1961 als Gastarbeiternach Deutschland geladen, weil es nicht genug gab. Viele nahmen ihreFamilien mit und leben heute noch in Deutschland. 

1961: 6.800 türkischeStaatsangehörige

1971: 652.000

1981: 1.546.000

1991: 1.780.000

1998: 2.110.000

1999: 2.054.000

2001: 1.998.534

2004: 1.764.318

2006: 1.738.831 

2007: 1.713.551

2008: 1.688.370

2009: 1.658.083







Bis 1945 gab es nur sehr wenige Türkenin Deutschland, max. Ein paar Hundert bis Tausend.










Die Türken haben nach Europa denislamischen Glauben, kulturelle Errungenschaften, Sprachen,Medizinische Kenntnisse, Architektur, Kochkünste und vieles mehrnach Europa gebracht. Dinge, aus fast allen Lebensbereichen sind vonden Türken geprägt.





Vortrag ging 11 min ca., und da der Lehrer gechillt ist fand ers denke mal in Ordnung.^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (29. Juni 2010)

Zuallererst, wtf.
Du hast im ernst Jahreszahlen wie am Band heruntergeleiert?

Zum anderen war ich belustigt wie auch erstaunt deinen Beitrag zu den beiden Belagerungen Wiens zu lesen.

1. Belagerung: Die Osmanen sind wegen dem Winter abgezogen? Dass ich nicht lache. Der Sultan musste schon direkt
zu Beginn seiner Belagerung heftige Verluste einfahren, und als klar wurde, dass er die Stadt nicht bald nehmen konnte
und die Versorgung seiner Armee kaum mehr möglich sein würde, zog er sich zurück. Vom Winter als Kriegsentscheidenden
Aspekt kannst du bei Napoleon, dem finnisch-sowjetischen Krieg oder dem zweiten Weltkrieg sprechen.

2. Belagerung: Schade, dass du diesen Punkt nur so schwach beschrieben hast, da er für die beiden wichtigsten Weltreligionen
und Kulturen so entscheidend ist. Denn die Niederlage der Muslime zeigte nicht nur militärische, sondern auch Kulturelle 
Schwächen auf, die zum Zerfall des Islamischen Reiches führten. Faszinierend ist auch, dass du die Belagerung ansprechen
konntest, ohne die Flügel-Husaren zu erwähnen.

Oder hast du mehr gesprochen, als du geschrieben hast? ich möchte es doch hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Juni 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Oder hast du mehr gesprochen, als du geschrieben hast? ich möchte es doch hoffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab viel mehr gesprochen, als ich geschrieben habe. Ich habe es immer verbunden, also nicht alá:

1400: blablabla

1450: blablabla

Sondern das eben bissl verbunden. Undm it anderen Worten wie es geschrieben ist.

Das mit dem Winter stimm, weils auf Wikipedia steht und der Lehrer nichts dagegen eingewendet hat. Außerdem find ich es auch logisch, da die Türken (Osmanen) solche Witterungen nicht gewohnt waren.

Und Thema war ja nicht eben das Osmanische Reich. Sondern eher so eine Zusammenfassung, was sie erreicht haben. Wäre ich auf jedes Unterthema noch mehr eingegangen, dann hätte es den Rahmen gesprengt.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (29. Juni 2010)

Nur weil es auf Wikipedia steht, ist es noch lange nicht richtig. Zum anderen gibt es meist viele Gründe für eine Sache.
Zumindest gut, dass du mehr gebracht hast^^ Welche Note haste denn bekommen?

Ach ja, was haben die Osmanen denn erreicht? Bis jetzt eigentlich Nichts, zumindest hat nichts überdauert.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Juni 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ach ja, was haben die Osmanen denn erreicht? Bis jetzt eigentlich Nichts, zumindest hat nichts überdauert.


Nunja, sie haben Sachen erobert, die als uneinnehmbar galten...Und hätte es den polnischen König nicht gegeben, dann wären wir heute alles Muslime. Aber durch die vielen verschiedenen Völker ist das Osmanische Reich eben auch zerrissen...und nach dem ersten Weltkrieg war endgültig das Ende des Osmanischen Reiches.

Note kp. Der Lehrer gibt glaub ich immer mind. eine 2.^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (29. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nunja, sie haben Sachen erobert, die als uneinnehmbar galten...Und hätte es den polnischen König nicht gegeben,
> dann wären wir heute alles Muslime. Aber durch die vielen verschiedenen Völker ist das Osmanische Reich eben auch
> zerrissen...und nach dem ersten Weltkrieg war endgültig das Ende des Osmanischen Reiches.



Es gab auch viele Christen, die Dinge eingenommen hatten, die als uneinnehmbar galten. Zum anderen währen wir ganz
sicher keine Muslime geworden. Die Osmanen hätten eine Festung von hunderten eingenommen, hätten sie Wien erobert.
Die christliche Welt besteht aus weit mehr als nur einer Stadt, im Gegensatz zu der muslimischen.


----------



## The Paladin (29. Juni 2010)

Meine Heimat Kroatien hatte damals den Titel "Christliche Festung gegen den Islam" (So oder so ähnlich). Und wir sind trotzdem zu einem großen Teil erobert worden. So ist Bosnien entstanden eigentlich ^^

Edit: Aus Wikipedia: 

Im Jahr 1519 nannte Papst Leo X. die Kroaten &#8222;Antemurale Christianitatis&#8220;, das &#8222;Bollwerk des Christentums&#8220;, weil sie als letztes Bollwerk gegen die Ausbreitung des Osmanischen Reiches gen Westen erfolgreich Widerstand leisteten. Die türkischen Einheiten stießen bis in die Region des heutigen Karlovac vor. Nachdem das christliche ungarische Heer von den Türken in der Schlacht bei Mohács im Jahre 1526 aufgerieben worden war, bedrohte die Lage auch das übrige Europa. Das Ergebnis der Verteidigungsbemühungen der Kroaten im 15. Jahrhundert waren 30 Kriegszüge und 70 zerstörte Städte.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (29. Juni 2010)

Jop. Und dann vergleichen wir mal Größe von Land und Bevölkerung...


----------

